# PDF in iframe anzeigen



## DivDax (26. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein kleines Scirpt geschrieben, dass mir ein PDF-Dokument erzeugt.
Ich linke die PHP-Datei im iframe wie folgt:

```
<iframe src="create_pdf.php?pdf=1" height="600" width="800"></iframe>
```


Wenn ich nun die Seite mit diesem iframe lade, möchte ich dass das PDF-Dokument direkt im iframe und nicht in einem neuen Acrobat Reader Fenster geöffnet wird.

Wie stelle ich das an?



Gruß,
DivDax


----------

